# Old Clock



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I would like to show you an old clock.
I do not know if it is a bedside clock or a dashboard clock.
Both have been suggested.
It is meant to be attached to something.

It has some intrigueing engravings at the back. One of them is a German cross (just like the medal Ironcross)










The open caseback eith the inner cover showing:










And some of the writing on the dust cover. The German cross is very difficult to see, it is the mark on the left. It is far more clear under a magnifying glass.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Interesting looking clock. Any idea how old it is?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I have no idea.
Pre Incabloc.
From the hands I would guess maybe 1920ies-1930ies?
Movement:


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Janne said:


> I would like to show you an old clock.
> I do not know if it is a bedside clock or a dashboard clock.
> Both have been suggested.
> It is meant to be attached to something.
> ...


I believe it is either a bedside or travel clock because the stem is much shorter than would normally be associated with an automobile clock. Additionally the Silence/Reveil switch along with the indicator hand tells me it is a french alarm clock. The basic hand, dial and case style used in your clock was made by many companies. The bezel typically unscrews so that it can be set into a folding leather case. Typically the movement was a 7 jewel with a power reserve from 1 day to 8 days. 8 day movements will usually have dual mainsprings.

They were quite popular from the 1910's through the 1930's. It is not unusual to find them with the escapement completely worn from lack or oil.

Hope this helps. I'm fortunate enough to have a Waltham that is similar in design, lacks an alarm but has an 8 day reserve.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

That's looks wonderful for its age~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## rmelle (Feb 13, 2010)

Dear,
Nice clock but it is incomplete,
here I post some pictures of how it should be....
Most of these traveler clocks are Swis made, although Junghans made them too.




























Sorry for the dust, it comes straight out of my stock.
hope I have been of any help.

RJ van Melle.

ps:
for the big pictures:
http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt212/rjmelle/DSCN0377.jpg
http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt212/rjmelle/DSCN0376.jpg
http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt212/rjmelle/DSCN0375.jpg


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks! Lots of help!!


----------

